# "Hoppy" Easter From the Easter Pit Bull



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*Patcheeno asks, "Can't the Easter Pit Bull get a little RESPECT?"
"Mom You've gone too far now... this is quite an embarrassment!"*




























*"Hurry get me outta here before she comes back with the fluffy tail and pink suit! Hippy Hop Hop! See ya! Have a great Easter everyone"







*


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

hahaahahaa.... Very cute. Happy Easter to you too and everyone else and their families.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

that is too cute.lmao. i think that single handedly just made my day. very cute and happy easter to u to and everyone else.happy easter to all and all a good night. wait wrong holiday opps..haha but happy easter everyone


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

lol...... poor patcheeno. Such a handsome fella!!!!. Very cute!!!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha those pictures made me giggle. Happy Easter!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

LMAO so cute thanks for embarrasing him for the sake of us!!! Happy Easter weekend everyone!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

My wife and I can't stop laughing!!! Those are *GREAT* photos!!!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwww! So cute! I have a pic of one of my guys wearing Shrek ears, I love when they wear ppl clothes


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

AWW great pictures!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey what are moms for if not to embarrass our children.

Very cute!


----------



## nopi (Mar 9, 2009)

Aw, he looks so sweet and tolerant!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG how funny!!! Great pics!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Patcheeno will do anything for his mama. Someone told me the picts reminded them of the movie, _A Christmas Story,_ when Ralphie gets the Bunny Costume for X-mas LOL


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

LMAO! Great pictures, Patch! Happy Easter!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe!! Patcheeno is such a pretty Easter baby


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are great pictures!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Happy Easter patcheeno and patchopits! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Easter, its the eatser doggie.lol. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL Look out Snoopy the easter Beagle, Patcheeno is the new bunny in town LOL


----------

